# can park or can't park



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

there is a photo in the gallery 'pusser's nest (wildcamping)' which has confused me, i hope pusser can clarify or anyone else, i read the blue sign to say motorcaravans are forbidden to park but the red sign has'nt got a bar through it so maybe they can 8O i realise to the old hands this might sound trivial but to someone hoping to 'go over there' in september for the first time it can knock the confidence a bit if it's a case of can i park it or not, if you see what i mean.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

loury,

Most signs with a red circle are prohibitive, even if they dont have a slash through them, the meaning is the same in this country as abroad, this might clarify things......

http://www.highwaycode.gov.uk/signs04.htm

pj


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

many thanks PJ things are a lot clearer now.


----------

